# Â£55k salaries for bricklayers...



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

...I may apply.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/3643673.stm


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Going rate for most tradesman where I live is Â£150 - Â£180 per day.

And with a good chunk 'Cash in Hand' please.

I think if my current career terminates I will train as a Plumber


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I was amazed at this to.

I wouldn't have thought it was a difficult job although i've never given it a go.

It certainly pays well, and you get to finish work at 4pm, and eye up women all day


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> ...I may apply.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/3643673.stm


Sorry Vlast but when you I last saw you I had a good study of your Bottom, not sure why :wink: , but well ...anyway and I don't think you have that quite oh so 'builders BUM'  :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > ...I may apply.
> ...


Because it is not fat and ugly but cute and tight? 

Sorry but my arse looks simply gorgeous babe. :wink:


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

my dad bumped in to a plumber who was a qualified surgeon (FRCS). He had retrained and become a plumber because the hours were better, he had a better home life, and the money was better.. :?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> I was amazed at this to.
> 
> I wouldn't have thought it was a difficult job although i've never given it a go.
> 
> It certainly pays well, and you get to finish work at 4pm, and eye up women all day


Skin cancer in the summer.

No work at below freezing temps.

V slow work in winter.

Cement burns.

I'd go down the plumber route personally. Or a ceramic tiler at the going rate of Â£30ph.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I would either like to be a mechanic or/and a qualified MOT tester              :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> Sorry but my arse looks simply gorgeous babe. :wink:


Can I slap it and bite it please [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=vampire.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Going rate for most tradesman where I live is Â£150 - Â£180 per day.
> 
> And with a good chunk 'Cash in Hand' please.
> 
> I think if my current career terminates I will train as a Plumber


Or an electrician.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

A mate of mine is an ex RAF fighter pilot... he is now a plasterer. He thinks it is great 



Dubcat said:


> my dad bumped in to a plumber who was a qualified surgeon (FRCS). He had retrained and become a plumber because the hours were better, he had a better home life, and the money was better.. :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> A mate of mine is an ex RAF fighter pilot... he is now a plasterer. He thinks it is great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife was suggesting at one point that there must be a niche for a naked female plasterer when was made redundant 18 months ago. 

I'd have thought that an entirely female and naked handy tradesbirds team would not have a problem finding work. (although brazing the lead work could be a challenge)

Funny she ended up working for the National Trust...... :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Health and safety inspectors may prevent you from working naked! Imagine splashing your bush with cement!!


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Anybody with a trade can earn exactly as much as they want to at the moment , working for a company during the week and then doing foreigners for themselves in their days off. Quite literally the skys the limit. Plumbers , Brickies , Joiners , Fitters and Sparkies with time served + experience can name their price and make a mint. They are in very short supply , the youth of today don`t seem to want to get their hands dirty and train for a trade , they all want to work in IT . And they all go for easy degrees aswell and hence degrees are becoming hardly worth the paper they are written on unless they are in sciences or something involved. We don`t recruit new graduates anymore , we used to take on at least 40 every year but now its none. Quite simply there is no substitute for experience. Some of my (714) self employed plumber mates earn much much more than Â£55K p.a.. So if you want to make money study sciences or train for a trade is my advice.

As an addendum to this any time served Plumbers , Joiners or sparkies with experience who want to jump on the band wagon so to speak and who can work on contracts across the North East and Cumbria , I know the people to contact for work if they wish .


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Plumbers can earn up to 70k per year apparently and are in demand along with electricians and good mechanics too . Ditch ya day job and do this for leasure . Then you can all have ya tdi Passats, A4s, S4's along with your TT's aswell  :wink: .

Even better get the wife to train, double the income and have a better lifestyle 8).


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

r1 said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > I was amazed at this to.
> ...


I met a bloke a couple of years ago who was a bricklayer from Australia and had come over to England especially to ply his trade as they earned far more over here than they did over there. He said he could earn Â£150 per day minimum.

To be an electrician is another very lucrative trade - i know of one who charges Â£200 per hour


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

55k and why not I say..... too many people saturating the workpool with degress is "media" studies etc etc and likes.

A good old labourer is hard to find these days.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

saint said:


> 55k and why not I say..... too many people saturating the workpool with degress is "media" studies etc etc and likes.
> 
> A good old labourer is hard to find these days.


Because you are made to believe that if you study in the university you have better chances in life. Which is rubbish of course.


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Depends on your circumstances etc.

All relative.

I class 55k as a small salary.

No offence meant.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Prostitutes can earn good money too  . Â£150 for this, erm a straight Â£100 for that, all adds up and before you know it, a few hundred in a few hours :wink: . Money for 'old' rope  . More than what some would earn in a week! :twisted:

And before you ask NO I AM NOT   :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Giles you are the exception then.

Only about 2-5% of UK employed people earn such a salary...so you are very lucky.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Actually I have been looking in The Times lately it is scarey that some companies are paying such high salaries like 80k+ per year.

One took my eye which was working for Aldi. Yes, the 'jippo' shop as people think. But the shop that also stocks well on computer systems every now and then. And pays very high for checkout girls something in the region of Â£8+ per hour  .

This company wanted a field sales manager, paid Â£55k per annum, gave a company car also. By my guessing the package must have been worth 70k intotal. If a mother was to do this (like me), additional to her husband's salary aswell they would be laughing and have an even better fantastic lifestyle . It's worth a thought when a female is considering going back to work or a career change to not rule out anything if your confident enough or even have the qualities these companies are looking for.


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

> Abi^ Posted: 22 Apr 2004 16:14 Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Why does everybody think Aldi is a "jippo" or cheap shop ?. Apart from the prices that is.?.
In Germany they are called "Hofer" and are delicatessan type shops , the same buildings as in the UK , but sell a bit of everything. as Abi says Aldi actually sell some quality stuff , don`t knock it until you`ve tried it I say. The selection of cold cuts and dairy products in Aldi is second to none.
Plus the weekly electrical bargains of course.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> 55k and why not I say..... too many people saturating the workpool with degress is "media" studies etc etc and likes.
> 
> A good old labourer is hard to find these days.


Exactly Saint. I heard on Today Programme that there are only 80,000 vacancies this year for recent graduates, and yet there will be 300,000 people with new degrees leaving Uni. Market forces will prevail and the majority will simply not find suitable work. A few smart ones will become tradesmen as they have to pay off that Breezer over draft.

Could this be in any way connected to the Labour education policy which is basically lowering the standards, coming up with useless Degree courses and claiming success as there are more graduates than ever? :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

CapTT said:


> > Abi^ Posted: 22 Apr 2004 16:14 Post subject:
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> >
> ...


I have been to Aldis in Germany and the UK. They offer cheap products, of not known brands, you cannot deny this. I cannot find the same quality products that I get in an German supermarket (non Aldi) as in a UK Aldi


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

giles said:


> Depends on your circumstances etc.
> 
> All relative.
> 
> ...


You cant say that when the national ave is around 20K.
55K is high


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

giles said:


> Depends on your circumstances etc.
> 
> All relative.
> 
> ...


I dont consider 55k small, but I do agree that everything is relative. I find no matter how much I earn I am skint by the end of the month, because I adapt to what I earn...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

giles said:


> Depends on your circumstances etc.
> 
> All relative.
> 
> ...


"Giles is considerably wealthier than yoaw." :twisted:


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

vlastan said:


> CapTT said:
> 
> 
> > > Abi^ Posted: 22 Apr 2004 16:14 Post subject:
> ...


I have sold quite a few goods to Aldi. :roll: :roll: They do like to combine cheap prices to decent quality, which isn't a ad thing. :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> CapTT said:
> 
> 
> > > Abi^ Posted: 22 Apr 2004 16:14 Post subject:
> ...


I always had it down for a pikey chavscum store? Still if you really can't live without buying 150 cans of dodgy plum tomatoes for 9p each "'cos it's such good value", please go ahead. 

Or was I thinking of Iceland? :?: F**k knows.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

i know two people in I.T, one of whom was an MCT who have taken up plumbing and electrical work. One has now got a home and two rental properties, the other has a house with a pool. The I.T game has died a death unless you get the magic CISSP - then youre talking


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

garyc said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > CapTT said:
> ...


My hubby got his nice Â£750 Median tower from Aldi last year. It is the 'puppys luggage' so to speak :wink: . So no jippy and thumbs up to Aldi for doing their homework and getting some good lines in I say 8) .

Now should I ditch being a well paid secretary to being a well paid Field Sales Manager for 55k per annum with a company car plus perks  :wink:. Actually it is an Audi car they do give with this job funnily enough as a company car - how scarey :wink:


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

dragging the thread back onto subject... when we were having the building work done earlier in the year, the builder we used said that his paintrer was the cheapest trade he had... charged Â£120 per day. Hi ssparky charged him something like Â£100 per fixture installation (switch, lights,socket etc etc). Madness - utter madness.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Quite fancied doing an NVQ in plumbing or household electrics, just as a backup plan if my other work ever went tits up. Can't see it being too difficult to get the qualifications 

james.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Coupe-Sport I would if I were you contemplate something. You can always keep your options open. Life is too short if you feel you want to do something as a side line .

Example my hubby did a MSC degree part time for 6 years whilst working full time, sponsored by his company and in the process we had two children aswell. I know it isn't like a course in plumbing or a sparky but it was something he was working towards as an achievment and to get a qualification aswell. But, also no different to learning something else whilst working too.

I also think people run small business or side lines to make money on Ebay.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > CapTT said:
> ...


Did you actually know that calling people pikey and chavscum is as discriminatory as calling them n!gger? :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Is it?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So what do we call charvers then?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL.... :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Yes and no (in that order). But only for PC twats who have had an Irony Bypass. :twisted:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

here we go again (andy time served joiner )


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

jgoodman00 said:


> giles said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on your circumstances etc.
> ...


me too, you always live on the edge of what you earn, doesn't matter if i get a pay-rise, always skint when the next pay day comes!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I doubt very much a newly trained brickie, carpenter or plaster could earn anywhere near Â£55k in the first 5yrs after being trained. Electrician and plumbers is different and could possibly but again doubtfull.
I know a few brickies and they've been doing it for over ten yrs and can lay over 2k bricks aday, and it takes yrs of practice to be this good and they also work 14hr days, have to pay their subbie and lodgings :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> I doubt very much a newly trained brickie, carpenter or plaster could earn anywhere near Â£55k in the first 5yrs after being trained. Electrician and plumbers is different and could possibly but again doubtfull.
> I know a few brickies and they've been doing it for over ten yrs and can lay over 2k bricks aday, and it takes yrs of practice to be this good and they also work 14hr days, have to pay their subbie and lodgings :?


This particular article from the BBC news page focuses on salaries given to the bricklayers working for Terminal 5 at Heathrow. They are so much shortage that they are prepared to pay extra to make people to move there and do the job. And it is a job guarantee till 2011.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Giles you are the exception then.
> 
> Only about 2-5% of UK employed people earn such a salary...so you are very lucky.


Bet it is all down to luck Giles eh! Coo lucky you, and here was me thinking hard work and drive was going to net me a big salary?

More fool me! :roll: :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Giles you are the exception then.
> ...


Hard work never gets you there. All you need to do is talk to the right people and be a good friend to senior managers. :wink:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

In this life a Semi-Talented singer that you've never heard of is better financially rewarded than a Nurse. An accountant or Lawyer is better rewarded than an Engineer. It takes all sorts to make the world go round, even Lawyers and Accountants. The rules of market forces and what markets will stand always seems to reward those making a small contribution to the world better than those that shape or change it or make the world a better place. In this context, when a brickie is on Â£55k, it will still take him 20 years to catch up with those pointless individuals on Pop Idol or whatever. That makes a Brickie @ Â£55k a bargain!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Never under-estimate how far arse-licking can get you in personal advancement, if you can live with it.


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

> To be an electrician is another very lucrative trade - i know of one who charges Â£200 per hour


hmmmm

maybe i might go "back on the tools" 

private work, i simply cannot be bothered with. Too much hassel moving furniture, lifting carpets/floorboards and the sparkys nightmare chipboard floors... oh how we hate those. :x

being an Qualified ( approved ) electrician.

been an electrical/mechancal maintenance technician since.

i got fed up with barn conversions. no windows in winter, sat in a wheel barrow eating your lunch, literally cooking in summer in the lofts of houses ..


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Giles you are the exception then.
> ...


Just what I was thinking. Also - I haven't actually said what I earn anyway!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

ag said:


> An accountant or Lawyer is better rewarded than an Engineer.


Have you any comprehension of whats involved being a lawyer or accountant?
Id hazard a guess if you had you may have shown a little more haste in that comment :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

You have to admire people who study for 8 years or however ridiculously it is to become a nurse because in the same time you could have done two degrees and had two years spare after you'd finished.

I met a rather attractive nurse in a booze up the other week (    ) and she said she was 3 years in and had another approx 5 years to go. I said to her that she a long time to study but she said shes thought it was worth it.

I don't how much nurses earn but probably around 30-35k max.

Thats an awful lot of commitment when equally you could study to work in the city train to become a lawyer or doctor and earn far more money (providing you've got the brain).


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Have you any comprehension of whats involved being a lawyer or accountant?


I wouldn't say becoming a qualified Engineer is a walk in the park either tho :?

James.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am actually a CEng (Chartered Engineer) and a MIEE (Member of the Institute of Electrical Engineers. Does this make me a qualified Electrician and can I start doing installations?

In Greece at the similar level you sign off designs and you are paid off money just for your signature. Is something similar exists in the UK?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> > Have you any comprehension of whats involved being a lawyer or accountant?
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say becoming a qualified Engineer is a walk in the park either tho :?
> ...


Neither would i, i`m a qualified systems engineer myself. Perhaps i worded that wrongly. I was just trying to illustrate that the examples used were ones that took a good 5 years of study to attain - sorry if it came over wrong.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

CEng - Good on you - keep meaning to do this but can't be arsed with the paper work. Too much proper work to do in the day :wink:

James.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

James,

Can you actually give me some feedback on the above question regarding Electrician jobs?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I think not as you need to know electrical regulations / building regs etc. Totally different from what you or i have done (i take it electronic /comms engineering ?)

James.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I am a shorthand secretary - proud and happy with my job, position and pay


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Not considered Bricklaying then Abi - pay Â£55k you know...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But does Abi have the bum to be a bricklayer?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> But does Abi have the bum to be a bricklayer?


Your not getting anywhere near ma azz Mr V - I know your game and tricks  :wink:


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Can we try to avoid that one surfacing again please?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> Not considered Bricklaying then Abi - pay Â£55k you know...


I would like to do a coke advert :lol: ...


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > Not considered Bricklaying then Abi - pay Â£55k you know...
> ...


thats an advert id'd like to see.
would you snort it all at once, or a bit at a time, like a lady should


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

giles said:


> Can we try to avoid that one surfacing again please?


What do you mean? What has caused you discomfort?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ronin said:


> ag said:
> 
> 
> > An accountant or Lawyer is better rewarded than an Engineer.
> ...


Hmmm. :? I reckon one could learn to prepare a Trading and P&L account from Trial Balance, plus a Balance sheet and a set of Weinstock Ratios, far more easily and quickly than one could say design and make a DSG gearbox or a new software package from scratch.

Plus everyone hates accountants/lawyers.


----------

